# Vier VRAM Kühler im Vergleich



## Shibi (4. November 2008)

*Vier VRAM Kühler im Vergleich*

Da mir gerade ein bisschen Langweillig ist habe ich mir mal verschiedene VRAM Kühler gekauft und werde sie jetzt testen und vergleichen.
Gleich im Vorraus: Dies ist mein erster derartiger Thread, also habt bitte Nachsicht mit mir. Wenn jemand Verbesserungsvorschläge hat kann er sie gerne äussern. 


Zuerst stelle ich euch mal die Testkandidaten vor:

Von Links nach Rechts: Swiftech, Enzotech und Zalman




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 

Zalman​
Der erste Kandidat ist von Zalman und hört auf den Namen ZM-RHS1 RAM Cooler. Der  besteht aus schicken Blau eloxiertem Aluminium. Der Kühler gibt seine Wärme über 24 kleine Alufinnen an die Luft ab. Überzeugen kann der geringe Preis von nur 5,50€, allerdings gibt es kleine Mängel bei der Verarbeitung. Teilweise ist die Eloxierung an den Kanten ein bisschen beschädigt. Dies fällt allerdings nur auf wenn man sehr genau hinschaut und sollten den normalen Anwender deshalb nicht stören. 
Die Zalman Kühler sind 13 x 13 x 6 mm (L x B x H) groß und wiegen jeweils 1,2 Gramm. Sie sind damit die leichtesten Kühler im Test. Ob sich das nachteillig auf die Kühlleistung auswirkt werde ich später genauer untersuchen.
Die Verpackung macht einen guten Eindruck, auch wenn sie hochwertiger sein könnte. Bei mir war sie allerdings durch den Transport ein bisschen zerdrückt, das sollte im Normalfall aber nicht passieren.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 


Enzotech​

Nummer Zwei kommt aus dem Hause Enzotech. Der BCC9 Low Profile kostet 14,90€, wirkt dafür auch deutlich hochwertiger als die Zalman Kühler. Er ist 14 x 14 x 9 mm groß und wiegt 5g. Dieses Gewicht ist hauptsächlich darauf zurückzuführen, dass der Kühler komplett aus Kupfer besteht, welches deutlich schwerer ist als Aluminium. 
Optisch wirken die Kühler sehr ansprechend, die 25 "Kühltürmchen" sind gut verarbeitet, hier gibt es keinen Grund zum meckern.
Die Verpackung macht den besten Eindruck unter allen Testkandidaten. Der Karton wirkt hochwertig und optisch ansprechend.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 

Swiftech​

Testkandidat nummer Drei stammt von Swiftech. Der BGA-RAM Cooler ist mit seinen 19,99€ der teuerste Kühler im Test. Dafür ist er auch mit 14 x 14 x 14,5 mm der größte Kühler und bringt satte 8,5g auf die Waage. Er besitzt nur 16 Kühltürmchen, dafür sind diese deutlich höher und dicker als bei der Konkurrenz. Ob dieses Prinzip aufgeht behandel ich später. 
Die Verarbeitung ist weitgehend gut, auch wenn die Kühler nicht alle Perfekt sind. Allerdings ist bei mir bei einem der Kühler das Kupfer angelaufen. Ob das öfters vorkommt ist mir nicht bekannt. Auf alle Fälle ist es ärgerlich, da der angelaufene Kühler nicht besonders hübsch aussieht.
Ein weiterer Kritikpunkt ist die deutsche Anleitung. Die deutsche Übersetzung ist nicht gerade gelungen. Teilweise muss man die Sätze 2 oder 3 mal lesen bis man den Satz versteht. (z.B. "Ziehen fest den Ramsink von 5 bis 10 Sekunden an.") Besonders für Anfänger kann dies Probleme bedeuten.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 

Arctic Cooling​

Der letzte Kühler wird beim Arctic Cooling Accelero S1 mitgeliefert und ist im Einzelhandel nicht erhältlich. Ich habe ihn in diesen Test mit aufgenommen, da viele Leute den S1 besitzen und sicherlich daran interresiert sind ob sich der Umstieg auf andere VRAM Kühler lohnt oder nicht.
Die technischen Daten konnte ich nicht herausfinden, deshalb habe ich selber nachgemessen. Allerdings kann es sein, dass diese Messungen nicht ganz exakt sind. 
Der Kühler besteht aus Aluminium und macht optisch einen eher schlichten Eindruck und kann nicht mit den anderen Kandidaten mithalten.
Die Verarbeitung ist akzeptabel, man sieht allerdings deutlich die Bearbeitungsspuren. Der Kühler ist 13,5 x 14,5 x 8 mm groß und wiegt ungefähr 1,5 - 2 Gramm. Ich hab leider keine Waage zur Hand die das genauer bestimmen könnte. 
Der Kühler besitzt 5 Kühllamellen welche die Wärme an die Luft abgeben.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 




Der Test wird in den nächsten Tagen fortgeführt.


mfg, Shibi


----------



## Shibi (4. November 2008)

*AW: Vier VRAM Kühler im Vergleich*

Hier sind jetzt nochmal die Verpackungen im Vergleich:

Zalman setzt auf eine Verpackung die teilweise aus Karton und teilweise aus Plastik besteht. Leider kann man sie nicht wieder verschließen nachdem man sie einmal geöffnet hat, da man sie aufreißen muss.
Bei mir hat sie ein bisschen unter dem Transport gelitten.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Die Verpackung von Enzotech macht einen sehr guten Eindruck, ist ohne Probleme zu öffnen und kann auch wieder verschlossen werden, falls man die Kühler aus irgend einem Grund doch nicht verbauen möchte.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Verpackung von Swiftech macht auch einen guten Eindruck, allerdings wirkt sie nicht ganz so hochwertig wie die von Enzotech. Aber auch sie lässt sich wieder verschließen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






Dann habe ich hier noch Bilder von dem angelaufenen Kühler von Swiftech. Hier sieht man mal alle 8 Kühler, hinten in der Ecke ist ganz deutlich der deutlich dunklere zu erkennen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Und hier nochmal ein normaler Kühler im direkten Vergleich mit dem angelaufenen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






Und jetzt nochmal ein paar Sätze zu den Anleitungen:

Zalman druckt die Anleitung komplett auf die Verpackungsrückseite und hält die Anleitung sehr knapp, und nur in Englisch, aber sie ist gut bebildert und leicht verständlich, sogar für Leute die kein Wort englisch verstehen. Würde der Anleitung eine 2,5 geben (in Schulnoten).

Enzotech Legt dem Kühlern eine extra Anleitung auf Papier gedruckt bei. Diese ist ausführlicher als die von Zalman, allerdings sind die Bilder nicht ganz so gut gelungen. Leider ist auch hier nur eine englische Anleitung beigelegt.
Auch dieser Anleitung würde ich eine 2,5 geben.

Die Anleitung von Swiftech kommt komplett ohne Bilder daher. Das einzig positive ist, dass sie in 3 Sprachen abgedruckt wurde. Allerdings steht pro Sprache nur eine briefmarkengroße Fläche zur Verfügung. Deshalb fällt die Anleitung äußerst knapp aus.
Wie im ersten Post schon erwähnt ist die deutsche Übersetzung sehr schlecht und kaum verständlich. Anhand der Anleitung dürfte kaum jemand die Kühler richtig montieren können.
Die Anleitung bekommt von mir die Note 5 - Mangelhaft.


----------



## Shibi (4. November 2008)

*AW: Vier VRAM Kühler im Vergleich*

Auch meiner


----------



## Shibi (4. November 2008)

*AW: Vier VRAM Kühler im Vergleich*

Und den hier sicherhaltshalber auchnoch.


----------



## y33H@ (5. November 2008)

*AW: Vier VRAM Kühler im Vergleich*

Der AC fehlt im ersten Bild  Wie hast du vor zu testen? Hast du eine Geforce um die VRAM-Temp auszulesen? Und nicht mit VRM verwechseln 

cYa


----------



## norse (5. November 2008)

*AW: Vier VRAM Kühler im Vergleich*

Das wird mal interessant 

Meine favorieten sind Zalman und Swiftech, mal sehn wer besser abeschneidet
Wirst du ein TemP Fühler zwischen klemm? also zw. Ram und Kühler?

denk mal das wär das beste.... denn auslesen is mir nich bekannt das das geht.


----------



## Shibi (5. November 2008)

*AW: Vier VRAM Kühler im Vergleich*

Ich bin mir nichtmehr ganz sicher, aber meine alte X800GT konnte das glaub ich. Falls ja werde ich es mit ihr testen, falls nein werde ich nen Tempfühler an meine Lüftersteuerung anschließen und messen.
Der Ram wird natürlich nochmal kräftig übertaktet, damit er auch auf Temperatur kommt. 

Edit: 


> Der AC fehlt im ersten Bild


Das weiss ich, den hab ich erst nachträglich noch dazugenommen. Aber ich fand das Bild ziemlich gelungen, deshalb hab ich es genommen. Der AC macht eh außer Konkurrenz mit, da er nicht einzeln zu kaufen ist.

mfg, Shibi


----------



## Fabian (5. November 2008)

*AW: Vier VRAM Kühler im Vergleich*

mach hinne
das passt mir gerade super,brauche noch welche für die graka.
hab die vom S1 druff,jetzt stellt sich ja heraus ob die schlecht sind oder nit


----------



## Bestia (5. November 2008)

*AW: Vier VRAM Kühler im Vergleich*

Hey Shibi, nette Idee. 

Bin mal gespannt wie es wird. Zu den Bildern brauch ich ja nix sagen.


----------



## Shibi (6. November 2008)

*AW: Vier VRAM Kühler im Vergleich*

Die Bilder werden noch ausgetauscht, hab die mit den felschen Einstellungen verkleinert. Sind jetzt nur 30-40KB groß statt 300. ^^

Meine X800 kann übrigens die Temps nicht auslesen, hab ich eben getestet. 
Werds jetzt noch mit meiner X1900XT versuchen, wenns da auch nicht geht werde ich einfach einen Temperaturfühler dazwischenklemmen. 

mfg, Shibi


----------



## Shibi (7. November 2008)

*AW: Vier VRAM Kühler im Vergleich*

Der Test wird sich leider doch noch etwas verzögern, mir ist für dieses Wochenende kurzfristig etwas dazwischengekommen, tut mir leid.


----------



## norse (7. November 2008)

*AW: Vier VRAM Kühler im Vergleich*

gibs zu du willst uns bloß auf die Folter spannen 
^^ hm naja dann müssen wir uns noch gedulden... leider...


----------



## Fabian (7. November 2008)

*AW: Vier VRAM Kühler im Vergleich*

des kenn ich,immer wenn man ein projekt in arbeit hat kommt was dazwischen


----------



## The_Dark_Lord (12. November 2008)

*AW: Vier VRAM Kühler im Vergleich*

Ach komm, mach weiter, ich  brauch Entscheidungshilfe, ob ich die S1-Kühlkörperchen austauschen soll


----------



## Shibi (13. November 2008)

*AW: Vier VRAM Kühler im Vergleich*

Würde ich ja gerne. 
Aber ich hab grad wenig Zeit und sobald ich mal 1-2h Zeit hab werde ich zuerst meinen True Copper montieren. Der geht vor.


----------



## norse (19. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Vier VRAM Kühler im Vergleich*

Und hast du bald wieder Zeit? wäre super würd das jetz schon gern wissen welcher besser ist


----------



## nDivia (19. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Vier VRAM Kühler im Vergleich*

Jau, genau dafür sinn doch die Feiertage da! 

Wart auch scho sehr gespannt auf den Test!!

...aber ich will ja ned drängen!


----------



## Shibi (19. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Vier VRAM Kühler im Vergleich*

Ich häng grad an dem Problem wie ich die Temps am besten messe. Werde wohl nen Tempfühler an meine Lüftersteuerung hängen und den dann irgendwie in die nähe des VRams bringen. Aber ob das dann 100% genau wird weiss ich nicht. 
Und mein nächstes Problem ist, dass ich es wohl nur an meiner alten X800GT messen kann. Bei der werde ich wohl noch den Speicher übertakten, damit er ein bisschen auf Temperatur kommt.

mfg, Shibi


----------



## norse (21. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Vier VRAM Kühler im Vergleich*

hm oki das stimmt das ist schwer... dann viel Erfolg! Hoffe das klappt alles


----------

